# Old School T/A Processor & Soundstream & Misc



## jgscott (Sep 1, 2013)

So I finally decided to take the time and post so of my old school Car audio pieces.

A few things that I will post will be as follows:

- Earthquake PHASE 4 Four Channel SPL-Optimizer Module New in box
- Earthquake CR-620 3/2 way Crossover (** Anyone have instruction?? **)
- Various Soundstream Amps
- 2 Infinity Kappa Perfect 12.1D's Never used
- Zapco AG750 amp
- Kicker amps
-Kicker VR10 DVC Comp subs.
- Boston Pro LF 6.4's
- Nakamichi Pair SP10 Tweeters
- Nakamichi SP80 Subs Pair
- Alpine PLT-5 Self powered (LAT) Linear Array Transducer Subs

I'm actually in the Process of building a system with some of this stuff. As soon as I find a few other Old school SS Rubicon amps. I love seeing others Old School stuff here so I just thought I would share mine too before I sell the left over stuff.


----------



## jgscott (Sep 1, 2013)

A new in the box never used Earthquake PHASE 4 Four Channel SPL-Optimizer Module. Time Alignment (T/A) Processor.

Fully Analog to Analog, no less.

"Winner of Design & Engineering Award CEMA 2000"


----------



## jgscott (Sep 1, 2013)

Earthquake CR-620 

2/3 Way 4 channel Crossover.

*** Anyone have, or know where I can get a user manual for it ????? ***


----------



## ChotaBoy (Feb 3, 2009)

Let's see the Perfects.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

If you sell any of the soundstream amps, drop me a line. I love my SAs. 


Also, pics of the naked stuff and the self powered Alpine subs (those gotta be old?)


----------



## jgscott (Sep 1, 2013)

Got in from work late tonight. Ill post the Perfects tomorrow and other.

Here is the Reference 405. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1972190-post2.html

Here is the Rubicon 550-5. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1972191-post3.html


----------



## jgscott (Sep 1, 2013)

Ill post more pics tomorrow.

Infinity Kappa Perfect 12.1D - 12" 4ohm DVC.


----------



## ryantooth (Nov 18, 2014)

Which company's audio system is better Kenwood or Sony.
microgaming


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

ryantooth said:


> Which company's audio system is better Kenwood or Sony.
> microgaming


What made you come to this thread to ask that? There's no mention of Kenwood or Sony gear in this thread. Just curious. lol


----------

